# Anyone Interested in Chickens/Quails/Ducks For Sale?



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

Basically I've successfully raised some poultry and I've found a real joy in hatching them and rearing them. The only problem is my house is not built for thousands of birds, even with a chicken coop and duck house.

So, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in chickens/ducks/quails? I dont want to be hatching them if they dont have a happy home to go to.

Probably selling them for a few pounds each,










These are two of my babies at the minute, an Indian Runner Duck and a Pekin Duck


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I would possibly, but I think your too far away? Are you ever up my way? I'd possibly be intrested, depending on breeds.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

what kind of quails are you hatching? we have mostly japaneese (sp?) quail but my mums considering getting some different varieties, are you ever near burnley or rochdale? its just a thought at the moment but i figure its always worth asking :2thumb:


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok guys, just for reference, I can deliver anywhere in cumbria at any time,

Merseyside,blackpool, Liverpool,Manchester, bolton can all be delivered when i visit my parents.

I'm happy to work with any couriers as theres always someone in my house.


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok, thats good, what breeds will you be hatching?


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be back later tonight with a list of breeds that I can get


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i might be interested if you hatch a couple of buff orpingtons. 

my folks live in manchester so could meet you to collect.


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

*Ducks*
Indian Runner
Saxony
Cayuga
Call
Campbell
Pekin

*Quails*
Japanese
California
Chinese
Bobwhite

*Chickens*
Silkies
Sussex
Orpington
Peking
Legbar
Bantams

I can get other eggs to hatch on request, so if you'd like something in particular ill see what I can do.

I also might have a go with geese or pheasants,


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shame ur not nearer i would love to get my mum some califonian quails again


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

I've just ordered some Japanese quails to start with, 

I might have a look at the.prices of train tickets to places, me going on the train is probably cheaper than couriers


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

Oooooooooooooh cali quails please


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hmm, you have pekins, what colours? Would you be able to send the eggs for me to incubate?
Cheers.


----------



## dillhodg (Jul 4, 2010)

*hi*

how many duck and chickens and quail do you have would you please write back or phone me 07588772285


----------



## Dixie19 (Oct 5, 2009)

I would definitely be interested if you started this venture, good luck with it pal.


----------



## dillhodg (Jul 4, 2010)

quailpower said:


> Basically I've successfully raised some poultry and I've found a real joy in hatching them and rearing them. The only problem is my house is not built for thousands of birds, even with a chicken coop and duck house.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone would be interested in chickens/ducks/quails? I dont want to be hatching them if they dont have a happy home to go to.
> 
> ...


 

how many quails,ducks and chickens do you have i am very intrested please send phone number back so i can cotact you i will be able to pick up


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Would love to have Quail again, but you're so far away:bash: shame, good luck anyway:2thumb:


----------



## mubz (Jun 7, 2009)

quailpower said:


> *Ducks*
> Indian Runner
> Saxony
> Cayuga
> ...


Do You Still Have These ?
My mum is interested in ducks, can you show me the ducks that are available, what they look like as chicks and adults. Looking on google we are interested in Cambells, but still not sure as they all look different. Also do you sell as hatchlings ?
How much, we live in Bolton.
Thanks


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry I didn't reply everyone! If anyone needs me hit me with an email at [email protected] and ill reply straight away. Quails are in the inc at the minute and I'm booked for chickens next then maybe some pekin ducks. And don't worry about missing out ill ne posting them in the classifieds as soon as they're ready x


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

To the post above, they will all be hatchlings as they are more tame if they imprint on humans. As I said email or pm me because I'm.a bugger for forgetting about threads. Also I'm on the touchscreen and its a b****


----------



## Writhedhornbill (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a very lonely male common quail... know where I could pair him up?


----------



## quailpower (Jul 30, 2009)

well ive got some little japanese quails breaking out the shells today


----------

